# New Puppy Boy



## Eddyde (Sep 14, 2021)

Hi All,
On Saturday September 11th we picked up our new puppy boy, Thor. It was especially meaningful for me as it was a year that I lost Diesel, my last canine soulmate, and of course the twentieth anniversary of the 9/11 attacks, of which I was a first day responder. Finally some positive memories I can attach to that date, though I will never forget... Bittersweet perhaps but the cycle of life continues.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 14, 2021)

congrats on the new best friend!
very cute!!!


----------



## woodchucker (Sep 14, 2021)

what a cutie. Males are the best... good luck with Thor..   what is he?
He is a handsome little devil.


----------



## Eddyde (Sep 14, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> what a cutie. Males are the best... good luck with Thor..   what is he?
> He is a handsome little devil.


Thanks! 
Great Pyrenees, he should hit at least 120lbs hence the name, Thor.


----------



## woodchucker (Sep 14, 2021)

awesome. I have a few volleyball players that have Great Pyrenees, I'll have to send them pics.  one of them is a foster for a GP rescue group.


----------



## Eddyde (Sep 14, 2021)

Diesel was a Great Pyrenees rescue, Got him through a foster network in NJ, "Ruff Rescue" I think.


----------



## woodchucker (Sep 14, 2021)

great, my dogs are all rescues. My current guy is only 106lbs as of Friday... Vet wants me to work off some of his weight... much easier in the winter than the summer... I'd kill him if I tried to work him hard in the summer, but in the winter, he'll stay out all day in the snow. Just like yours would.


----------



## C-Bag (Sep 14, 2021)

Congrats Eddyde! What a cute guy. Puppies are all cute and a killer.

I lost my AmStaff in late July. I’ve had a string of mature rescues and loved them all dearly. But the last one was the hardest. It hurt so bad I wasn’t sure I was going to get another dog. My wife was wanting something different as the last 3 have been Pit types. She wanted a poopoo mix but I like working dogs. So she found an all black curly coated Portuguese Water Dog 10 week puppy. He is a challenge as all puppies are but he’s already one of the pack and hopefully he’ll be around for a while.


----------



## alloy (Sep 15, 2021)

Saw this today.

I think it's appropriate for this thread.


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 15, 2021)

Oh MAN ! What a cutie !  And still mans best friend .


			Amazon.com


----------



## Eddyde (Sep 15, 2021)

We have another dog, Lu Lu that is a rescue and our last 4 other dogs were rescues as well. They were all wonderful but all also had issues, behavioral, biting, medical, etc. We took great care of them but it was a lot of work. This time around, as we are getting older, we opted to get a pup that we can hopefully train to be less dramatic...


----------



## C-Bag (Sep 15, 2021)

Eddyde said:


> We have another dog, Lu Lu that is a rescue and our last 4 other dogs were rescues as well. They were all wonderful but all also had issues, behavioral, biting, medical, etc. We took great care of them but it was a lot of work. This time around, as we are getting older, we opted to get a pup that we can hopefully train to be less dramatic...


That's exactly where I was at. I had told myself I can't deal with puppies and the world is full of dogs that need a home. My last girl was just a heartbreaker because she had lump on her neck and was on Rimadil not to mention needed to be washed supposedly every three days? But she was everything I love in a dog and we got her off the meds( I found a pet formula of curcumin that worked incredibly) and the incessant washing. And got her down the road 5 more years. But like you said, all the dogs were in the pound for a reason and her's was cancer. We gave her a good life, two walks a day and we both saved each other. But her exit was short and outrageously dramatic. I had known something was going wrong and she did her best to be a good girl through the whole ordeal. 

My wife bless her heart knows being around the house by myself all day gets real lonesome so decided to make the push for a dog we could both agree on, in theory  But he bucks everything. Purebred(the people bring over purebreds from Portugal, the dame and sire both have Portuguese passports!), puppy, expensive, and had to go to the other side of LA to get him. On Labor Day Sunday. 

I don't know how it is everyplace else but here all the animal services had 30-50 dogs, mostly Pit females. Most were young, where they bred them around 1yr then dumped them.  But since Covid all the services are almost empty. But now the most prevalent dog is Husky and their mixes.


----------



## PHPaul (Sep 15, 2021)

Gorgeous dogs, everybody!

I'm a huge dog lover and had dogs pretty much all the time, even when moving around in the Navy.  Then my wife had thyroid issues and when the docs finally got that under control, she was allergic to a whole list of things, including, sadly, pet hair, so no more dogs for us.

Fortunately, my daughter lives nearby and she's Dog People too so I get my Minimum Daily Requirement of dog spit when I stop by her place.




She has a pair of Akitas - Father and Son.  Dad is Crichton, son is Dargo (She's a Farscape fan...)   Dargo was her "stud fee" for Chrichton.  He's 13 weeks and pushing 50 pounds already.  He's also the spitting image of his Dad, both physically and personality-wise.  LOVES people and (contrary to common wisdom about Akitas) will play fetch the ball until your arm falls off.


----------



## C-Bag (Sep 15, 2021)

PHPaul said:


> sadly, pet hair, so no more dogs for us.


Beautiful dogs. I think there's a lot more variance in breeds than the lore spread about them. Case in point my Pits. They LOVED people. That's kind of their downfall. They will do anything for their people. 

I have a reaction to pet dander fer sure and was looking at breeds that are hypoallergenic. I'd had a mini Schnauzer and he was hypoallergenic but the mini's have problems, #1 being diabetes. That's what took my Stewart out. So I was looking for like a standard or even great Schnauzer but they are totally rare and super expensive. Turns out the PWD is hypoallergenic. But that seems negated by the fact he gets into everything and his coat is like velcro so he's dragging all the dust and pollen from the stuff he gets in into the house. Whatchagonnado?


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Sep 15, 2021)

what beautiful dogs! I love these threads 

here's our latest, found in a bucket with 7 siblings, 2 died of parvo. She got parvo, then had a huge skin abcess due to being given subcutaneous dextrose by mistake. We started looking after her at that point to give our friend (who also fosters) a break, and that was that. She's currently recovering from an op to reattach the skin on her chest in approximately the right places. She's a survivor for sure!

while still recovering from the loss of skin on her chest



photobombing my zoom class



chilling



more zoombombing (my students love her!)


----------



## PHPaul (Sep 15, 2021)

What a cutie, Matt!  Good on ya for taking care of her.

We had a series of mixed-breed mutts over the years, miss every single one of them.



Two I miss the most:  The Rottie I "inherited" when my older daughter opened a day care.  Insurance people freaked when they saw him.  Wouldn't harm a flea, but he was an Evil Rottweiler, so he had to go.  Lost him to cancer at 5 years old.  Broke my heart.

The black and white mutt is Gator Bait.  I was stationed in South Carolina and a fellow Chief brought in a box of puppies and jokingly (I hope...) said that any that weren't spoken for by the end of the day he was going to use to troll for gators in the Cooper River.  Gator lasted 15 years and was an absolute sweetheart.  VERY laid back.  If he could be stirred to bark at something, you'd best go have a look!

Funny story:  When we wound up with the Rottie, we'd had Gator for several years already.  I figured he'd be a bit of a dick about sharing his bed, so I got a new one for Beebob (my granddaughter named him...).  No such thing.  They both ignored the new one and piled up on the old one like they'd been buds for years.


----------



## brino (Sep 15, 2021)

Congratulations Eddy!

Beautiful pup.
I am sure he will grow to fit both the doghouse and the sign on the fence.

-brino


----------



## jbobb1 (Sep 15, 2021)

Had a lot of rescue pets, but this guy was my best bud!


----------



## woodchucker (Sep 15, 2021)

My Avatar was my best bud. He's gone now, but he was the one 18 years old.  Border Collie and Shepard. He had fantastic athletic abilities. He could run so fast, and catch the ball before it hit the ground, or on one bounce. He caught frisbees 6 feet in the air. My wife thought I would hurt him with all the playing we did. He was the smartest dog I have ever had, and my first male. I'm never going back to a female.  Males are just so much easier going.
Chase - Border Collie / Shepard



Rex - current dog  Pure German Shedder  oops I mean Shepard.



I don't know about you guys, but my dog is the only thing that keeps me sane in an insane world. They level me out so much, that I can let a lot of Sh*t go because they are so forgiving.


----------



## C-Bag (Sep 15, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> They level me out so much, that I can let a lot of Sh*t go because they are so forgiving.


True that! My twice daily walks with my Pittie girl and her calm presence was the only thing holding me together the last 2yrs. The new kid has a big hole in my life to fill.


----------



## alloy (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## 34_40 (Sep 15, 2021)

Wow, a lot of great dogs in this thread.  I'll share mine with you.  This one I got as a pup ( he's 18 months old now)  due to the covid lockdown.  The family that was supposed to get him couldn't take him on as they were now out of work.  He's been great for me,  I lost another after 14 years and never really got over that.


----------



## C-Bag (Sep 15, 2021)

Malinois ?


----------



## 34_40 (Sep 16, 2021)

C-Bag said:


> Malinois ?


Close, Dutch Shepherd. My second.


----------

